# A dream coming true...



## lenarenee (May 14, 2018)

I've had very few dreams in my life; life when I was a kid was pretty desolate due to all of the family dysfunction and some abuse. I was shy by nature and never had the chance to gain confidence as I grew up so as an adult I was "behind". Many milestones kids get, such as first boyfriend, getting a license....didn't come until much later for me. And still my life has been "small" because I like to be safe. Looking ahead and making plans was not a habit because with my dad around - there was always disappointment. 

When I was a kid I liked National Geograpic magazines and remember an issue about the Redwoods and Sequoias of California; I was so fascinated by those giants that I carried the magazine around for years. I was thousands of miles away and California might as well have been an alien planet so I never even was able to dream of seeing them for real.

Until I moved to San Diego a few years ago.  Put the Sequoia National Park on my list of things to do.....and now I'm doing it!  In fact, might be able to add a quick trip to Yosemite - another place I didn't even think about dreaming of!!  These are my first ever National Park visits!

But I'm absolutely terrified of the drive - especially I5 through Los Angeles!  Flying adds hundred of dollars to the cost, which I would be willing to spend if I absolutely had to but.....I much prefer being able to conquer this beast.  

Not sure exactly when I'll leave; perhaps the 20th.  I don't know how to plan for this; I'm not a traveler so if anyone has any words of advice - big and small, please share them!  Thanks!


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 14, 2018)

Girl!  Go for it!  Everything will be just fine!

We are usually afraid of the thing we do not know, until we learn them.  Is like that with everything in life.  Lately taking the drive is less of a fuzz than flying.  And you can plan your trip and stop in a couple more places along the way.

Hey, I wish I could go with you! ha  ha!


----------



## homesteaders (May 14, 2018)

I would go WAY out of my way to avoid major cities. I love cross country (or cross continent) road trips, but I really hate driving. So, when planning a trip, I look at Google Maps or some other program and plan it to go around major cities rather than through them. That makes the drive so much more enjoyable. The scenery is usually breathtaking, and we often meet nice and interesting people along the way when we stop for gas or for breaks. Doing this adds quite a bit of time to the drive, but enjoying the trip, even if it takes a few extra hours, is much, much better than going through big cities and then being all stressed and worn out by the time I get to my destination. So, my advice is to avoid LA at all costs. Leave a little earlier and plan a relaxing scenic route. It will be so worth it!  Have fun!


----------



## BattleGnome (May 14, 2018)

1) know your driving limits. If you know you can only drive for 3 hour stretches without going nuts, stick to that. Your safety is not work cutting out a 10 minutes break

2) road trip music is necessary. Podcasts/books on tape count here. I end up belting out punk rock when I drive on road trips so I know to keep those cds close. Pandora or Spotify is a huge asset for this. I have issues with city driving, getting lost in the music helps the anxiety.

3) bring a buddy (guessing you’re already doing this one). Bonus points if your buddy has a complementary driving style. My husband hates long stretches of grassland/farms, I hate city driving. We know exactly where to start looking for somewhere to switch off to balance out the stress.

4) have a pillow, blanket, and beach towel in the car, as well as some other comfort items. If you get winy and need a moment, having something to cuddle will reset you mentally. I don’t know what it is but it works. A beach towel can double as another blanket if you get a surprise cold snap or be invaluable if you decide to take an impromptu trip to a beach (or jump in a river on a hike). I’ll refer to Douglas Adams for further towel uses. (I’ll also note that the weather thing is a real concern. On a family trip to the Grand Canyon in April, it snowed. My mom had everyone pack nothing but shorts. My 8 year old rebellion of bringing 2 pairs of pants was a weird lifesaver)

5) stop often. Strange gas stations can have the most interesting off brand products or sales. If you have the kids look into the state funded rest areas. They have fliers for local museums or hiking spots and usually have a picnic area to stretch your legs in. Reliable spots for bathrooms (and the occasional free highway map in case the gps cuts out). Also look for your favorite companies along the way, maybe you can stop for a factory tour/samples and get a peek at the behind the scenes. There are also websites with list of weird roadside attractions if you’re looking for something random to do

6) have fun.if you feel yourself getting a bit too stressed with things take the opportunity to stop anywhere that looks new. It sounds like you have an absolutely amazing trip planned and you should take every minute to enjoy yourself. One of my favorite traveling quotes is, “no matter how old you areroad trips snacks should look like and unrestrained 6 year old spent $100 in a candy store.” Don’t limit yourself.

Sorry for the text blocks, we leave tomorrow to drive 400 miles to Chicago for a week. This is all the stuff I’m plotting out on our trip (never mind we take this trip at least 2x a year for the past 7 years).

Hopefully Earlene will have a moment to stop by with her road trip tips. With the amount of traveling she does I’m sure she’ll have some interesting ideas.


----------



## Lin19687 (May 14, 2018)

Looks like everyone already hit it 

Take a friend that you can enjoy the time with.
Relax and take your time on the trip, never rush.
Plan drives around major traffic hours.

and did I say ENJOY the trip !!!  : )


----------



## lsg (May 14, 2018)

I don't blame you for not wanting to travel alone.  Maybe you can find a tour group that goes to those places.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 14, 2018)

Relax, take breaks, enjoy the scenery and have fun!   I generally try to avoid big cities even if it adds a bit of extra time to my trip.  Though usually it saves some.  Especially if you don't time it right and end up in traffic.

Sounds like an exciting adventure!


----------



## Cellador (May 14, 2018)

That is awesome! I'm so proud of you and I'm sure your initial discomfort will be worth it a thousand times over!
I am also one who avoids major cities on road trips. You never know when there will be traffic, construction, etc. So, you might not end-up "wasting" time by taking a longer route. Enjoy the journey! 
Have fun and make sure to tell us all about it!


----------



## dixiedragon (May 14, 2018)

I am so excited for your trip. See if there are any scenic highways on your route. If you are a member of AAA I think you can actually get them to mail you a map with a highlighted route. I recommend getting a map, or printing some directions, because sometimes Google Maps is wrong, or doesn't work.

Take plenty of cash. I always worry about having some kind of issue with my credit card far from home. Never happened, but having a few hundred dollars means I don't have to worry about it!

Take plenty of water. I hate paying gas station prices for water. Pack some food with you so you don't have to buy a meal if you don't want to. I recommend apples, carrots and nuts.

Get a book on tape. If you can, find one that is set in the area, I always find that fun.

Nevada Barr writes amazing books set in National Parks:
http://www.nevadabarr.com/thebooks.html

Be advised, they get pretty scary!


----------



## dixiedragon (May 14, 2018)

While it would be fun to take the trip with a buddy, don't let not having a buddy to go with you dissuade you. I have a very small social circle and I found I've waited for years for a friend or relative to take a trip with me, so the trip doesn't happen. So if nobody goes with me, I go by myself. I took myself to the beach for 4 days and it was amazing. I did EXACTLY what I wanted to do at all times. I saw a sunrise and a sunset, ate at a little hole in the wall every day, took naps, and sat on the beach and read for hours.


----------



## artemis (May 14, 2018)

We have been taking road trips with the kids (from 12 to 20 hours) for nearly 20 years now. While certain things have changed, some will always be on the list:

1) Audiobooks! Check your local library's online collection. They can be downloaded even when you're away from home. (Also headphones, if you are taking a driving buddy who doesn't share your taste in books)
2) phone charger for the car
3) An actual atlas, in case you drive through a deadzone and lose your GPS or Google maps signal (also, you can print out your Google maps directions before you go)
4) Easy-to-eat snacks that are near enough to reach, including a favorite, comfort snack (mine is dark chocolate m&ms.) 
5) I agree with water, but also a favorite caffeinated beverage 
6) peppermints can help an uneasy belly
7) I keep a small toiletry bag stocked with: Tums, ibuprofen, allergy meds, nail clipper & file, flossers, lip balm, hand sanitizer, and lotion. They are small things, but if your lips are cracked while you're driving, that's all you can think about!
8) I downloaded the app: USA Rest Stop Locator and it has been very helpful.
9) Plan a couple extra hours into you travel time. That way, you won't be as disappointed if a stop delays your arrival time.
10) Use the bathroom every time you stop, whether you have to, or not! Just in case.
11) Check out sites like Roadtrippers (or tourism sites for the towns you'll pass through. You may find a fun detour.
12) I also agree for towels for all the reasons stated
13) A bag to be sick in, just in case.


----------



## cmzaha (May 14, 2018)

It will be a wonderful trip, with or without a friend. If you want to avoid the LA traffic you can take the I-5 N to the 76 to I-15 to 210. This will take you to the I-5 around San Fernando Valley by passing the heavy LA traffic. Google will not take you that way, but as you know the GPS in your car or phone will simply re-route. It is going to add some miles but is less stressful. There will be traffic on the 210 depending on what time you leave but not as bad as LA traffic. If you decide to go with the I-5 leave around 
7 -8 am to avoid the heaviest LA Traffic. Just remember if you miss a turn your gps will re-route and do not get nervous

Yosemite is beautiful and worth the extra miles. I would advise taking tours in both areas since the bears are coming out of hibernation. Not trying to scare you but there is definite safety in numbers. I always get a tad nervous when I go with my daughter to Yosemite this time of year and we do a lot of walking around. She is lucky her In-laws have a cabin in Yosemite.


----------



## jackznanakin (May 14, 2018)

I know people don't use these much anymore, but if you can find a road Atlas, those are awesome. Especially for what homesteaders described above. You can find a route that may add another hour or two, but can take you through a more leisurely and beautiful drive. Plus, it's much easier to plan a route with that big book if you look at it ahead of time, then you can put it into your phone or whatever Map App you may be using. I used to drive from Ark to Colo all the time and my daughter and I made a game of finding new routes to explore on the way to break up the monotony. And take lots of pics on the way. If you have time, pull off at some of those unplanned tourist spots that show up along the way! Enjoy yourself!


----------



## lenarenee (May 14, 2018)

Had some time to look at  Google maps. I'm overwhelmed. I'll hit AAA tomorrow.

There is no "scenic" route to get past LA without adding hours to the trip - and those routes are also too rustic and isolated.  From the LA coast directly west its a band of mountainous forest, rocky valleys, mountains and desert.

I think jackznanakin is right - an Atlas is the way to go - at least until I get past LA.   

In fact, the cigarette lighter in my car doesn't work, my cell phone battery doesn't last long using Waze, and if I'm on the 5 where there is often no breakdown lane to pull over and switch batteries - I'll have to wing it.  There's no way to predict where cell service gets sketchy.  

Maybe I'll look into flying to Fresno and renting a car.


----------



## jackznanakin (May 14, 2018)

lenarenee said:


> Had some time to look at  Google maps. I'm overwhelmed. I'll hit AAA tomorrow.
> 
> There is no "scenic" route to get past LA without adding hours to the trip - and those routes are also too rustic and isolated.  From the LA coast directly west its a band of mountainous forest, rocky valleys, mountains and desert.
> 
> ...


You can find these for your phone, they are a life saver! https://www.walmart.com/ip/2600mAh-...49905&wl11=online&wl12=42556861&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## cmzaha (May 14, 2018)

Check the route I posted above, it is not that far out of your way and gets you out of the LA traffic. LA traffic is really not bad if you hit it around 10 am, which is the time we always leave when going to LA. You are very close to the 76 and the 15 is easy with a decent on ramp to the 210. Get a couple of those external chargers and you should be good to go. They are wonderful. No there is no very scenic route up there except highway 1 and if you are driving by yourself I would not go that route. Do your scenic when you get up there. If you go to Yosemite you can go over the Tioga Pass to the Sierras and go home 395 if you want something different. Of course 395 is not real scenic although the cactus should be starting to bloom. Do no make it harder than it is, it is really not a hard drive up there. Take it easy and enjoy pack some blankets, plenty of water and some snacks. Keep them where you can reach the snacks and water. 

I have 4 of these and they work great. I noticed these are refurbished but for the price I would try them, once will completely charge my phone with power leftover. I carry to shows where I will not have electricity. I would say at least one of these is a must if you do not have a car charger. Go prepared and do get at least one of these portable chargers. If traveling alone I would also put in a pepper spray at the least in case you have to stop at a rest area. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06X3RJKKN/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## fraffb (May 14, 2018)

Hi Lenarenee. There is lots of excellent advice here from many supportive people & I won't add to it as there is no need.  What I want to say is, I also had a similar background to you & I know how much it affects us as adults.  Read & learn about it to help overcome the influence of those years on your adult life. You can do it!  This trip will be empowering for you and you will find a joy in your soul that you never knew existed. You can fulfill this dream of yours and create a good strong base for more adventures in the years to come.  I've done it and you can too!  One final thing..........You go girl!!


----------



## lenarenee (May 14, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> Check the route I posted above, it is not that far out of your way and gets you out of the LA traffic. LA traffic is really not bad if you hit it around 10 am, which is the time we always leave when going to LA. You are very close to the 76 and the 15 is easy with a decent on ramp to the 210. Get a couple of those external chargers and you should be good to go. They are wonderful. No there is no very scenic route up there except highway 1 and if you are driving by yourself I would not go that route. Do your scenic when you get up there. If you go to Yosemite you can go over the Tioga Pass to the Sierras and go home 395 if you want something different. Of course 395 is not real scenic although the cactus should be starting to bloom. Do no make it harder than it is, it is really not a hard drive up there. Take it easy and enjoy pack some blankets, plenty of water and some snacks. Keep them where you can reach the snacks and water.
> 
> I have 4 of these and they work great. I noticed these are refurbished but for the price I would try them, once will completely charge my phone with power leftover. I carry to shows where I will not have electricity. I would say at least one of these is a must if you do not have a car charger. Go prepared and do get at least one of these portable chargers. If traveling alone I would also put in a pepper spray at the least in case you have to stop at a rest area.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06X3RJKKN/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20




I absolutely  took your advice to heart and ran the directions through Google maps and at the moment that's the route I plan to take. I've been a passenger in LA a few times and that 2 hour trip (weekend) always turned in to 5 - 8 hrs!    

I'm definitely going alone, no one else can get off work with such a last minute trip. But I'm okay with that; and I thought about the pepper spray too and will definitely look into that; and a better flashlight than what I have.  Our 5th grader will be on a trip to reconnect with some special people from her babyhood in Boston, plus see all the history sites she learned about this year. 

I love what you said and had to laugh at myself ; I am making it harder than it is simply because it's the biggest trip I've ever driven in territory I've never seen.  But this trip IS going to happen!

Planning on staying in Visalia or Fresno; probably do the bus tour through the major sites like El Capitan. It's just a massive place that somebody other than me needs to pick which sites to visit!    Sequoia is easy - any sight of those  amazing trees will make me happy.


----------



## cmzaha (May 14, 2018)

If you happen to like Smoked Tri Tip there is a 100 mile side trip you could take from Fresno. They have the best Tri Tip I have ever had, except for my own smoked Tri Tip and is worth the extra trip if you have time. We were in Fresno on the bikes when someone mentioned this place to us, now we always detour when we are within 100 miles!!  The hubby and I are not real great with planned out trips  I spend a lot of time re-routing. In 2009 we did Sturgis, South Dakota from Whittier and never got on a freeway after leaving Vegas! Best trip I ever had and I was debating on going, but the hubbies buddy flaked out so I went.


----------



## CaraBou (May 15, 2018)

Be sure to hit Kings Canyon NP - it is immediately adjacent to Sequoia.  Depending on how much time you have, you might consider sticking to just those 2 parks and visiting Yosemite at a later date. 

My other advice is to be prepared for long traffic lines getting into and around all 3 of these parks. They are fabulous places, and literally receive millions of visitors each year, primarily during the snow-free summer and fall seasons.  It won't be fast-paced like L.A., but you will need to have patience and drive carefully on single-lane roads.

Have fun, and send postcards - err, post lots of pics!



cmzaha said:


> In 2009 we did Sturgis, North Dakota



Minor correction - it's South Dakota, my home state


----------



## cmzaha (May 15, 2018)

CaraBou said:


> Be sure to hit Kings Canyon NP - it is immediately adjacent to Sequoia.  Depending on how much time you have, you might consider sticking to just those 2 parks and visiting Yosemite at a later date.
> 
> My other advice is to be prepared for long traffic lines getting into and around all 3 of these parks. They are fabulous places, and literally receive millions of visitors each year, primarily during the snow-free summer and fall seasons.  It won't be fast-paced like L.A., but you will need to have patience and drive carefully on single-lane roads.
> 
> ...


I knew I goofed it, and forgot to change it...will fix it, thanks  Fixed it!!


----------



## earlene (May 15, 2018)

If you have a GPS, rely on it, but make back-up plans just in case.  Write down all your addresses before you leave, just in case your GPS doesn't find them.  Better yet, program them in ahead of time.  But bring the written ones, too.  Over the years I have had to replace two failed GPS's, and of course this only happens when I am traveling.

If you don't have a GPS, but have a smart phone, and a data plan, utilize that feature.  Bring all your chargers and so forth so that it works thorughout your trip.  In fact, make sure you have all necessary adapters and connecting cables for every device your bring along on this trip. 

Bring your camera and take lots of pictures!  Bring extra batteries or the charger for the camera.  Bring a back-up battery or a back-up camera (and it's back-up batteries).  Bring an extra SD card for your camera, or make sure you start out with an empty one with as much space on it as you can afford.  Take pictures of the location you are visiting as you enter.  This is a reference to help you remember what the following photos are from.  Especially when you are going to see so much you have never seen before.

Pack a cooler with frozen water bottles, which you can drink as they melt (some may take a day or two, depending on circumstances).  Prepare nutritious or comfort foods ahead of time to eat when you stop at rest areas.  Include fruit or other favorites that will help keep you energized for the trip.  Bring tea bags or other caffeinated drink if you so indulge, to help you along the way.   You can make tea in a cold bottle of water, same for coffee if you like instant or coffee bags (like tea bags.)  Other coffee options are concentrated coffee that you add water too (comes as a liquid in a small bottle).  Sometimes long drives, especially in the heat can make one drowsy, so watch out for that and take precautions.

Short power naps at a rest area (15 minutes) with a timer set, in my car (with a small pillow) helped me get across the country when I moved from California to Illinois in 2005.  I used a kitchen timer and a small baby size pillow. 

If you are planning on crossing the Golden Gate Bridge, stop at the first Rest Area as you come off the bridge going North.  The photo ops are great at that Rest Area.  It's huge and has tons of parking and rest rooms, of course.  You don't have to go that route, but if it's on your bucket list...

If you are able, avoid driving West in the late afternoon.  Driving into the sun can be very hard on the eyes, causing eyestrain and contributing to fatigue.  If you are able and night driving doesn't bother you, drive at night.  I don't like night driving anymore, but when I was young I preferred driving at night.  When possible, try not to drive through major cities during rush hour traffic, but that can be pretty hard to avoid in California, where it seem 'rush hour' lasts about 3 or 4 hours twice a day in some larger metropolitan areas.

Check you oil and other auto fluids when the car is cold, such as before you start in the morning, or after it sat cooling down while you ate your meal.  Carry a couple of extra quarts of oil in your car to use as needed.  Motor oil at gas stations tends to be overpriced, so buy it ahead of time to avoid the higher prices.  Make sure your washer fluid is filled before you start the trip.  Keep a roll of paper towels in the trunk, for three reasons:  use for cleaning the dip-stick when you check the oil, use for cleaning windows (when gas stations run out of paper towels), and to use as napkins when you stop to eat at rest areas. 

If you take I-5, you are bound to have more dead bugs on your windows than most other freeways.  I don't know why, but I get far more bugs on my windshield on I-5 than other highways in California.  So stop and clean them frequently at gas stations.  Not only for better visibility, but you might just want to take a photograph through a window.

Pick up hotel discount books at rest areas and truck stops if you are so inclined.  Some times the prices are pretty good.v Another fun thing is a map of the US from Cracker Barrel.   I used to stop there to eat with my granddaughter on our roadtrips & we'd pick up a map and with a highlighter, track our trip.  Aside from have most of the major highways on the map, it also shows all the Cracker Barrel Restaurants along the way as well.

I hope you have a wonderful time.  Redwood trees are fabulous.  I grew up in a redwood forest in Northern California.  We had a burned-out redwood on the property that my brother and I used to sit in/under like a fort.


----------



## artemis (May 15, 2018)

earlene said:


> Short power naps at a rest area (15 minutes) with a timer set, in my car (with a small pillow) helped me get across the country when I moved from California to Illinois in 2005.  I used a kitchen timer and a small baby size pillow.



Walmart has travel-sized pillows and pillow cases at a reasonable price. 



earlene said:


> Check you oil and other auto fluids when the car is cold, such as before you start in the morning, or after it sat cooling down while you ate your meal.  Carry a couple of extra quarts of oil in your car to use as needed.   Make sure your washer fluid is filled before you start the trip.  Keep a roll of paper towels in the trunk, for three reasons:  use for cleaning the dip-stick when you check the oil, use for cleaning windows (when gas stations run out of paper towels), and to use as napkins when you stop to eat at rest areas.



Just like Dad always said! Although, mine would also say to check your tire pressure before you go and carry a jug of water, in case of overheating.


----------



## MKLonestar (May 15, 2018)

earlene said:


> If you take I-5, you are bound to have more dead bugs on your windows than most other freeways. I don't know why, but I get far more bugs on my windshield on I-5 than other highways in California. So stop and clean them frequently at gas stations. Not only for better visibility, but you might just want to take a photograph through a window.



Simple Green concentrate sprayed on the dead bugs will help desolve them so that they will wipe off very easily. So, be sure and get a spray bottle of Simple Green to take with you.

I fully understand where you are coming from in your excitement, yet in your hesitation, as I, too, was the same as you. I ended up marrying a man that drives trucks for a living and had the wonderful privilege of riding 6 months with him and then being trained by him (talk about conquering a fear) and we drove together for 5 years. Now, when we take road trips, we try our best to avoid the interstate and take the smaller state highways instead. Yes, it might originally look like it is adding time (depending on what time of day we run it through Google maps), but usually, it saves time because we completely bypass all major cities, therefore we miss the backups. 

I second having multiple external battery chargers for your phone. I always take 2 on our trips (even though all 5 of my cig lighters work) just to ensure we are able to charge our phones in an emergency.

The most important thing to remember is that you can do this as long as you set your mind to it. So with that, go and have fun. Make the most of it and enjoy. Don't think about where you came from, but think of this as a new page (or two or three) in your life and take tons of pictures to document all the new and exciting things you saw and did.


----------



## amd (May 15, 2018)

Have a GREAT time! Traveling alone to accomplish a dream can be an empowering experience. (three years ago I traveled alone to India, experienced an amazing culture, and it completely opened up my eyes to how much I really am capable of doing.)


----------



## Nao (May 15, 2018)

I had to double check the user name several times while reading the first part of your post because that sounded exactly like me. Lol. 

 It’s really brave of you to do something so much outside of your comfort zone. I was doing monthly trips with train a couple of years ago and I would always take a picture/screenshot of the journey, with train changes and everything so I didn’t have to worry about not remembering something. My mantra would always be: keep track of time, trust the signs, trust yourself and everything will turn out right. And  it always did, even if it was scary sometimes. A cross country road trio is of course a much bigger deal but the same principle goes, get a up to date atlas, trust that and the signs and yourself and everything will turn out all right.


----------



## lenarenee (May 17, 2018)

I thank every single one of you for your advice and encouragement! I listened to all of you.  

Change of plans: I'm FLYING. Yeah, it's going to greatly increase the cost but I went to AAA to work on a triptik and found that central CA has a large amount of road work going, couple with plenty of traffic from visitors,  and to expect the trip to take 8 hrs just to get to the bottom of Sequoia Natl park.  That greatly reduces my time actually visiting the parks. 

This may be the only chance in life I have to visit the area so that's how I'm planning things. Sequoia is #1, then Yosemite, then Kings Canyon.  However, I be so enthralled with Sequoia that I choose to spend all my time there - and that's okay.  My goal is to enjoy the experience and not focus on crossing things off a list. Better to thoroughly enjoy a small area than to rush through a large one!

Was up very late scrambling to change accommodations so I'm not sure how coherent my post is; but thank you all very, very much. Wish I could get a T shirt for all of you!



Nao said:


> I had to double check the user name several times while reading the first part of your post because that sounded exactly like me. Lol.
> 
> It’s really brave of you to do something so much outside of your comfort zone. I was doing monthly trips with train a couple of years ago and I would always take a picture/screenshot of the journey, with train changes and everything so I didn’t have to worry about not remembering something. My mantra would always be: keep track of time, trust the signs, trust yourself and everything will turn out right. And  it always did, even if it was scary sometimes. A cross country road trio is of course a much bigger deal but the same principle goes, get a up to date atlas, trust that and the signs and yourself and everything will turn out all right.



Thank you. I love my comfort zone - but do have to remind myself to challenge it now and then or it never grows!  Now that I've chosen to fly I kind of feel like I'm cheating - except I do think it's better to optimize my limited time!


----------



## cmzaha (May 17, 2018)

lenarenee said:


> I thank every single one of you for your advice and encouragement! I listened to all of you.
> 
> Change of plans: I'm FLYING. Yeah, it's going to greatly increase the cost but I went to AAA to work on a triptik and found that central CA has a large amount of road work going, couple with plenty of traffic from visitors,  and to expect the trip to take 8 hrs just to get to the bottom of Sequoia Natl park.  That greatly reduces my time actually visiting the parks.
> 
> ...


Do try to make Yosemite you will not be disappointed. While the Sequoias are fantastic I am guessing you may enjoy Yosemite even more.


----------



## lenarenee (May 17, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> Do try to make Yosemite you will not be disappointed. While the Sequoias are fantastic I am guessing you may enjoy Yosemite even more.



I will! Yosemite is my first adventure on my first full day there! (did that on purpose - in case I just must have a second day there)



earlene said:


> If you have a GPS, rely on it, but make back-up plans just in case.  Write down all your addresses before you leave, just in case your GPS doesn't find them.  Better yet, program them in ahead of time.  But bring the written ones, too.  Over the years I have had to replace two failed GPS's, and of course this only happens when I am traveling.
> 
> If you don't have a GPS, but have a smart phone, and a data plan, utilize that feature.  Bring all your chargers and so forth so that it works thorughout your trip.  In fact, make sure you have all necessary adapters and connecting cables for every device your bring along on this trip.
> 
> ...



Earlene, I'm not going to the Redwoods  yet (our local airport will have commuter flights to the area in a couple of years - and will do it then!)
And I'm no longer driving to Sequoia/Yosemite, BUT I am definitely going to keep your list on hand for the long drives I'll be doing in the area; hopefully through Kings Canyon! You could write a road warrior's guide to road trips!!!


----------



## cmzaha (May 18, 2018)

After you pick up your car, and heading to Yosemite I would recommend stopping and picking up some food for the day. The main place to eat there connected with the gift shop changed hands and the food and service is terrible according to my daughter. When they go to the park they now pack a lunch. It is a shame because the food used to be quite good although pricey as usual for tourist areas.


----------



## Steve85569 (May 18, 2018)

Life is a journey not a destination.

Enjoy the journey!


----------



## cmzaha (May 18, 2018)

You are going to have a lot of fun!! New experiences was of the greatest part of life


----------



## dibbles (May 19, 2018)

Have a wonderful time. I hope this first big step leads to many more adventures. The feeling of standing among the redwoods is nothing short of humbling. You will not be disappointed. As for flying - I don't think it is cheating at all. My DH loves road trips and me not so much. Anything over about 10 days of riding in the car really takes away from the whole experience. So, we've reached a compromise. We go to our destination and I fly home. Win-Win


----------



## cmzaha (May 19, 2018)

dibbles said:


> Anything over about 10 days of riding in the car really takes away from the whole experience. So, we've reached a compromise. We go to our destination and I fly home. Win-Win


 bet you would not make 3 weeks and 5k miles on the back of a Harley and never getting on a freeway once out of Las Vegas!  I agree flying is not cheating it gives you more time to enjoy the area. You have a great time


----------



## earlene (May 20, 2018)

lenarenee said:


> Earlene, I'm not going to the Redwoods  yet (our local airport will have commuter flights to the area in a couple of years - and will do it then!)
> And I'm no longer driving to Sequoia/Yosemite, BUT I am definitely going to keep your list on hand for the long drives I'll be doing in the area; hopefully through Kings Canyon! You could write a road warrior's guide to road trips!!!


Lenarenee, Have a wonderful time!  Flying will be much easier, given the construction (I did forget to suggest planning for those delays, as they do happen all over the country.)

I also forgot to mention that you might want to check your fuse for the car lighter.  In most cases, when a car lighter stops working, all you need to do is replace the fuse.  It's very easy to do and if you don't have your car's service manual anymore, you can easily find it online these days.  Then look up the schematic for the fuses in the manual (or online) to see which one it is and make sure to buy the same size fuse when you are ready to replace it.  The fuses are cheap and you can buy them in most auto supply stores.  I always used to remove the fuse and take it with me to the store to make sure I got the right one.  

Some cars even have slots to keep a couple of spare fuses inside the fuse compartment, so you might not even need to go buy one right away if that's the case.  Anyway, it's worth a try to see if that fixes your problem.


----------



## lenarenee (May 28, 2018)

I'm back - and what a trip!  It was so good - I must do it again!  And I'm a dork; when driving through the Ranger entrance to Sequoia I started crying. The younger Ranger just grinned at me - he understood! 

Had a few hitches along the way - like when they found something hanging off the back of the plane that wasn't supposed to be there. We spent 3 hours waiting on the tarmac while they sent videos to the manufacturer.  As for hotels - what is with people jumping off the beds at 2 in the morning and keeping the rest of us awake?? 

I'm so glad I flew - saved so much time to do more sight seeing.

And CaraBou - I did make it to Kings Canyon!

Below you will find Bridalveil falls







Half dome;  can you count how many hikers are climbing that day???
(I was there the day before a hiker fell to his demise )










It was definitely waterfall season, these are Yosemite falls and Nevada Falls (I think)  Pic was taken from Glacier point - and those falls are about a mile away and you could still here them roaring!






I was almost


 disappointed when I got to the largest tree known as the General Sherman; it didn't look bigger than this double trunked tree...

Heading down toward the valley of King's Canyon. I almost stopped and turned around because the drive looked like all the other drives....until the road broke through the edge of the forest and I saw this....


   (Kings Canyon is actually 3000 feet deeper than the Grand Canyon!)


----------



## cmzaha (May 29, 2018)

I am glad you had a good time and made Yosemite, it is beautiful


----------



## Lin19687 (May 29, 2018)

So Pretty !


----------



## dibbles (May 29, 2018)

So glad your trip was what you wanted it to be. I've been to the redwoods in northern CA, but never to Yosemite. It looks amazing.


----------



## lsg (May 30, 2018)

Congrats on facing the challenge.  Beautiful pictures; it looks like you had a great trip.


----------



## amd (May 30, 2018)

This brought tears to my eyes too. So happy for you!


----------



## shunt2011 (May 30, 2018)

So glad you had a great time!   Beautiful pictures and I'm sure lots of great memories.


----------



## scard (May 30, 2018)

Dreams really do come true! So glad you had a great trip. Your pictures are beautiful and you have inspired me to stretch a bit.


----------



## lenarenee (May 31, 2018)

Thank you all so much; it was the support of my offline and online friends (SMF!) that helped fuel the courage I needed to do this.  And I'm still riding high; in fact every night I still dream of those walls of granite and skyscraping trees.  The friends I know who've been there kept warning me about the switchback roads and honestly I found them a great deal of fun instead of tedious.

There are 2 things I wish I had know before I left; you can be affected by altitude sickness in these parks!  The water bottles in the car kept popping and crackling at weird times (when they hadn't been touched for a long time due to driving up and down mountains), and you need to drink MORE water even if the temps are still comfortable.   I completely crashed when I got home - dehydrated, exhausted, and a little wacked from altitude sickness. But it was all worth it!

If any of you are planning on visiting Yosemite, Sequoia or Kings Canyon in the future, I suggest doing it sooner rather than later.  They've been affected by the pine beetle and a decade of drought.  They're with withholding many of the controlled burns that rejuvenate the forest because of money and definitely because of lack of water. I worry about the future of these parks...


----------



## earlene (Jun 13, 2018)

*Lenarenee*, it sounds like you had a wonderful time!  I am so glad to read about your experience.  Good point about altitude sickness.  I wish I had thought of that, but it's been so long since I've experienced myself it didn't even cross my mind.   I suppose that's because I travel so much back and forth across the Continental Divide that I am fairly acclimatized.  But I do often hear the water bottles making those crackling noises and when I open my trunk, I invariably find shrunken empty water bottles (I don't toss them out; I save them) after a mountainous drive.

You are so right about hydration, too, another thing I surely forgot to mention.   I am always thirsty, so for me it's like second nature, but when hiking or even walking slowly in mountains, I tend to breath off a lot of water and get even more thirsty!

Love your photos!


----------

